# Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?



## Patrol-Lady (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag,

habe mal wieder eine Frage: die Teichschale sitzt, ist gut eingeschwemmt und 'im Wasser', der Mutterboden zum Teil als Böschung schon angeschaufelt, jetzt geht's ans Pflanzen. später ans dekorieren und kaschieren. Jetzt die Frage: vom Aquarium her kenne ich giftfreies Silikon. Könnte ich damit die sichtbar bleibenden Wulstränder der Schale beschmieren und mit feinem Kies oder grobem Sand bestreuen? Wenn das abgetrocknet ist, stelle ich mir vor daß das gut aussieht und bewirkt ja auch keinen Kapillareffekt, oder?

fragt Conny


----------



## jochen (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

Hi Conny,

bei uns am Teich habe ich ähnlich an manchen Stellen gebaut,
kann bisher noch nichts negatives bemerken.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

Wir wollen hier keinesfalls als Spassbremse auftreten   ... aber das haben wir bei unserem (alten) Schalenteich auch probiert. Leider mit ziemlich mässigem Erfolg. Nach dem Winter haftete zwar das Silikon noch an den Steinen, aber nicht mehr so richtig an der Teichschale, die Steine liessen sich einfach abnehmen und fielen zum Teil auch von selbst ab. 

Wir haben es danach nochmals probiert und haben vorher die Teichschale leicht aufgerauht, leider hat das auch keine Verbesserung gebracht. 

Wir fürchten (ohne wirklich zu wissen, ob dies der Grund ist), dass diese Verklebungen nicht frostfest sind.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

Hallöle,

könnte es eventuell daran liegen, daß die PE-Schale nicht mit Silikon kompatibel ist??? Denn wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind gerade die kleinen Schalen oft aus PE und das ist alles andere als einfach zu kleben...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

Hallo zusammen!

PE und Sili werden nie im Leben halten, jedenfalls nicht für längere Zeit.

Ich habe es schon öfters geschrieben: PE läßt sich nur schweißen alles andere ist Pfusch.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit PE - Streifen einzuschweißen und den Sand / Kieß darauf zu schichten. Doch auch dann ist immer darauf zu Achten, dass die PE Sorten gleich sind. Nie PE/HD und PE/LD verschweißen.

.


----------



## jochen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

Hi,

ich muß gestehen bei mir ist es eine PVC Folie...  

 

von der __ Sumpfdotterblume bis zum Vordergrund des Bildes, auch unterwasser, ist alles Gestein mit Silikon für dem Autobedarf (ähnlich Innotec) auf die PVC Folie verklebt,
bisher hälte es. (Einen warmen Winter... )


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Beitrag von gestern ( #3 ):

 ... wir haben mal nachgesehen unser alter Teich, auf dem das Silikon nicht halten wollte, ist tatsächlich, wie von Christine vermutet, ein PE-Teich  . Somit lässt sich, wenn wir Volkers Beitrag noch mit berücksichtigen, ziemlich sicher sagen, dass die Verklebung, wie Conny sie plant, leider nicht funktionieren wird  . 

Eine "haltende" Verbinungsmöglichkeit haben wir zwar gefunden, allerdings wissen wir nicht, ob das Mittel auch "teichtauglich" ist (wir haben es nicht im Teich probiert ...). Der Kleber ist in einer Kartusche, wie Silkon, und heisst: _Montagekleber_ ... das Zeug klebt, bei genügender Geduld mit bei der Trocknung, so ziemlich alles, aber vor dem Versuch bitte erst in Erfahrung bringen, ob das Mittel vielleicht schädliche Auswirkungen haben könnte ...


----------



## Patrol-Lady (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Rand kaschieren mit Aquarien-Silikon + f. Kies?*

*Hach, Ihr seid alle so lieb zu mir !! Die Heißner-Schale ist wirklich PE, und ich lasse dann mal die Finger davon und versuche gärtnerisch zu kaschieren. Aber Montagekleber oder handelsübliches Silikon würde ich nicht in Wassernähe bringen: ein langjährig erfahrener Selbstbau-Aquarianer, von dem ich mein AQ letztes Jahr kaufte sagte mir, normales Silikon würde Giftstoffe an das Wasser abgeben .... aber am Rand ist ja nicht "IM" Wasser, oder?

Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes langes Wochenende und melde mich garantiert demnächst wieder mit 'ner dusseligen Frage, Eure Conny  *


----------

